# Newbie from Abbeville, al



## Richard P (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking forward to learn and maybe help. Great forum....


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome aboard richard! looking forward to your posts. i'm especially interested in when you start hearing about swarms issuing down there in the southern part of the state.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Welcome. Just starting myself this Spring. You might want to check the following website.
http://www.wiregrassbeekeepers.com/index.php/education
Class for new beekeepers starts Tuesday February 23rd. Also note the Wiregrassbeekeepers site and see the contacts page. These folks can be very helpful. Ros Horton's place is just south of you in Newville. Oh there is no cost to attend the class.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from west AL.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

Welcome. Check out the resources page. Lots of info here. Remember beekeeping is local. What works in other places may not work as well here. best of luck.
Mike in lincoln.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome from the FL Panhandle.


----------



## Richard P (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks Groundhwg. We did actually join last month, and attended the monthly meeting. Seem to be a good bunch of folks. Hope to gain some good contacts and friends there...... 

And thanks all for the welcome......


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Richard!


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Richard P said:


> Thanks Groundhwg. We did actually join last month, and attended the monthly meeting. Seem to be a good bunch of folks. Hope to gain some good contacts and friends there......
> 
> And thanks all for the welcome......


Do you plan on attending the classes starting next week? If not hope to see/meet you on March 3rd for the next meeting.


----------



## Richard P (Feb 12, 2016)

We do plan on it. We had a medical issue last meeting. My wife was supposed to pick up some honeysuckle cuttings from another member there too. Bummer... See you there hopefully


Groundhwg said:


> Do you plan on attending the classes starting next week? If not hope to see/meet you on March 3rd for the next meeting.


----------

